# What is your favorite Shakespeare play?



## Puritanhead (Aug 28, 2006)

<a href="http://www.puritanhead.com/2006/08/reader-poll-what-is-your-favorite.html">What is your favorite Shakespeare play?</a>


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 28, 2006)

Gee... you guys really screwed my poll up voting for Other please specify, and then not specifying in the blog comments. Gee thanks.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 28, 2006)

I demand that you revote if you won't specify your play in the other please specify category.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hamlet is my top choice - and I voted, by the way. So many sub-plots, "the play's the thing", the characters. I really enjoyed studying the play and writing about it when I was a senior in high school and again in a college literature course.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 28, 2006)

That's funny I don't see any votes for Hamlet in the poll.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 28, 2006)

I would vote for _Henry V_.


----------



## SRoper (Aug 28, 2006)

_The Tempest_, but I've only read about a third of his plays (and seen far fewer).


----------

